

Run-DMC explains Network Partitions in CouchDB - ahoff
https://cloudant.com/blog/run-dmc-explains-network-partitions/

======
garbados
Author here. I had a blast writing this. Thanks to everyone who helped me out
with it. I'm constantly amazed by the compassion of the tech community.

If you spot anything you want fixed, or if you just want to check out the
source code, raise an issue here: [https://github.com/garbados/jepsen-
couchdb](https://github.com/garbados/jepsen-couchdb)

Thanks, gang :D

~~~
j4pe
Wow, I thought the Run-DMC thing was going to be a gimmick, but this analysis
has some depth. Thanks for the follow-along instructions. However, your
writing needed more song lyric callouts.

~~~
garbados
Thanks! Re: callouts, duly noted for the next analysis.

